# Chest of Drawer Plans



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello,

I would like to make a couple of matching chest of drawer units for either side of our bed in a little cabin we have in the woods. The decor of the bedroom is very rustic. It's all tongue and groove knotty pine on the walls and ceiling. I'd like the drawers to be simple, plain and also made out of pine. I have searched the internet for plans but everything is too "fancy" and ornate. I just need something simple that I can adapt. Maybe 3 or 4 drawers at most. Simple straight clean lines. The idea is rustic and functional as opposed to elaborate and fancy....

Can anyone point me in the right direction for plans for this type of project?

Thanks in advance.
Tom


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I recommend you download Google Sketchup and design something that meets your needs. It's not as difficult as it looks at first.


----------



## NKYDarrell (Sep 14, 2009)

Tom5151 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to make a couple of matching chest of drawer units for either side of our bed in a little cabin we have in the woods. The decor of the bedroom is very rustic. It's all tongue and groove knotty pine on the walls and ceiling. I'd like the drawers to be simple, plain and also made out of pine. I have searched the internet for plans but everything is too "fancy" and ornate. I just need something simple that I can adapt. Maybe 3 or 4 drawers at most. Simple straight clean lines. The idea is rustic and functional as opposed to elaborate and fancy....
> 
> ...


go with shaker furniture. nice clean and simple.

there is a nice pine chest on the cover of this book, 



 

you should be able to find it in the local library too.


----------

